# Dubai Metro



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

Its amazing!!!!!



but slow (50 minutes from Nakheel Harbor to Rashidiya)


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

love it nevertheless. Especially the stretch from Deira mall to Rashidiya!! 

Do people have to rush in as soon as the doors open?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you think it takes a long time now just wait until they open the rest of the stations, if its busy you`ll need to rush on to get a seat just like anywhere else in the world. If you wanna get seat on the Beijing Netro you almost need to be through the door like an olympic athelete!!


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

*Ouch*

I hope that this never happens ever to Dubai Metro

*China*


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Yikes! that is hectic, I never seen people be squished in like that! and I thought times square station at peak traffic was hectic! Makes it looks like a spacious ride!


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

*Indian trains*


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

now that's hectic!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Back to Dubai Metro and what sort of imbecile plans the metro not to run on Friday morning and then wonders why its so busy on Friday afternoons, DOH~~


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

that imbecile would be none other than our very own ........ RTA (Retarded Traffic Authority)


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi said:


> Do people have to rush in as soon as the doors open?


Yes, if they want to beat the children to the seats


----------

